# How long does an empty house plot stay vacant before someone automatically claims it?



## EmperorGandhi

Someone was incredibly kind enough to offer me Audie for free, and I had a villager already in boxes. I decided to time travel ahead a day and get her moved out so I could claim Audie since she's insanely popular. However, when I went to grab her, it turned out that the person didn't know that she was supposed to be in boxes for someone to claim her. I told her she could either time travel a day ahead and I'd claim her then, or we could wait until tomorrow to do it. She didn't seem too keen on TTing so she went with the latter option. However, I time traveled back to today to get everything back to normal, and I'm now reading online that villagers tend to claim plots pretty quickly so I might not be able to wait until tomorrow.

Can anyone clarify/confirm this? I'd rather not wait until tomorrow to find out and get stuck with someone that I really don't like (I have way too many tickets saved up).


----------



## Khaelis

It is completely random. I've had one empty plot get claimed the following day, and another take three days before a random move in claimed it.


----------



## EmperorGandhi

Keeping that in mind, do you think it's worth waiting or should I talk to the person again and see if they're open to TTing for it?


----------



## andipandi

Mine have always moved in after one day of the plot being empty  Makes island hopping for dreamies very stressful I'll tell ya


----------



## shootingxtar

if you have the empty plot just stay on the same day and put the game like 7am before you sleep, basically just stay in the same day until the person can move her out


----------



## EmperorGandhi

shootingxtar said:


> if you have the empty plot just stay on the same day and put the game like 7am before you sleep, basically just stay in the same day until the person can move her out



So if I turn the date back to today once tomorrow hits, then the game will still register it as being the same day?


----------



## JKDOS

Probably 1-3 days


----------



## shootingxtar

EmperorGandhi said:


> So if I turn the date back to today once tomorrow hits, then the game will still register it as being the same day?


if you go back or forward someone will move in, its happened to me before
the method that i did to keep the plot open was stay in the same day, while being in the same day before you go to sleep make the time early so that it doesn't become a new day while you sleep


----------



## Verecund

The only move-out I've had so far was Huck, who moved out on the 8th, and the plot remained unclaimed until it was randomly sold to Chadder today (six days later).


----------



## EmperorGandhi

shootingxtar said:


> if you go back or forward someone will move in, its happened to me before
> the method that i did to keep the plot open was stay in the same day, while being in the same day before you go to sleep make the time early so that it doesn't become a new day while you sleep



Hmm, okay. I'll trust your judgment seeing as you tried it and got it to work. I'm going to reach out to the other person to see how they feel about TTing and if they're against it then I'll use this method. Thanks a ton for the help (and the information), everyone!


----------



## senbeiiscool

My sis tried for 3 days to kick Rosie out for a friend, our friend changed their clock to 6am whenever each day ended since Rosie for some reason didn't want to pack her bags. To keep your plot open, you can try this!


----------



## trashpedia

Lionel is moving out of my island so I’m wondering the same thing as well. I’m hoping that once Lionel moves out it doesn’t get claim the day after because I wanna look for other villagers by myself through island hopping. 

I’m gonna miss him though because he’s kinda grown on me >~<


----------



## thelonewanderer

trashpedia said:


> Lionel is moving out of my island so I’m wondering the same thing as well. I’m hoping that once Lionel moves out it doesn’t get claim the day after because I wanna look for other villagers by myself through island hopping.
> 
> I’m gonna miss him though because he’s kinda grown on me >~<



Wait that could happen?  We don't even get one day to find mystery island villager?  My villagers is in boxes today so do mystery villagers appear?


----------



## trashpedia

thelonewanderer said:


> Wait that could happen?  We don't even get one day to find mystery island villager?  My villagers is in boxes today so do mystery villagers appear?



I’m not sure actually. From what I’ve heard, some people have said that it might take 1-3 days to actually move in and claim the plot of land. It’s all random and I’m hoping that no one immediately moves in though.


----------



## thelonewanderer

trashpedia said:


> I’m not sure actually. From what I’ve heard, some people have said that it might take 1-3 days to actually move in and claim the plot of land. It’s all random and I’m hoping that no one immediately moves in though.



I will be so disappointed unless it one of my dreamy.  I'm against TT but this is some BS by Nintendo if you don't even get a chance to have one day to find your dreamies.


----------



## trashpedia

thelonewanderer said:


> I will be so disappointed unless it one of my dreamy.  I'm against TT but this is some BS by Nintendo if you don't even get a chance to have one day to find your dreamies.


 Yeah, I would probably TT just to prevent from someone moving in if that ever happens >•> I’m not even sure if villagers start appearing on islands once someone is in boxes already, as this is my first time moving someone out.


----------



## thelonewanderer

trashpedia said:


> Yeah, I would probably TT just to prevent from someone moving in if that ever happens >•> I’m not even sure if villagers start appearing on islands once someone is in boxes already, as this is my first time moving someone out.



I'm still against TTing but that would be a big FU to people who play this game the way Nintendo want them to and are getting punish for it.

Yeah I'm not sure either.  First time a villager ask to move out as well.  I'm a solo player so NMT are not something I can get much off and I don't even grind in this game.  I currently have 12K or 6NMT to find a dreamy tomorrow but not only would it suck, but I miss the excitment of island hopping.  I don't grind because grinding is the opposite of fun.  Most days I still have NM+ 2X that I don't even bother finishing.

I want to find Whitney so badly, having her and Vivian being complete snoozeball is just so delicious to my ear!


----------



## kikotoot

tbh I wish they kept the feature from new leaf where the 10th villager would only come from your invite/not randomly


----------



## stiney

thelonewanderer said:


> Wait that could happen?  We don't even get one day to find mystery island villager?  My villagers is in boxes today so do mystery villagers appear?



My first villager just moved out. Yesterday, Colton was in boxes--no one on islands. Today, his house is gone and there is an empty, unsold plot. So you can have time--but I don't know if you will always have the one day grace period or not. I'm assuming I will have islanders later today. Here's hoping for a better smug villager!


----------



## LilKat337

EmperorGandhi said:


> Someone was incredibly kind enough to offer me Audie for free, and I had a villager already in boxes. I decided to time travel ahead a day and get her moved out so I could claim Audie since she's insanely popular. However, when I went to grab her, it turned out that the person didn't know that she was supposed to be in boxes for someone to claim her. I told her she could either time travel a day ahead and I'd claim her then, or we could wait until tomorrow to do it. She didn't seem too keen on TTing so she went with the latter option. However, I time traveled back to today to get everything back to normal, and I'm now reading online that villagers tend to claim plots pretty quickly so I might not be able to wait until tomorrow.
> 
> Can anyone clarify/confirm this? I'd rather not wait until tomorrow to find out and get stuck with someone that I really don't like (I have way too many tickets saved up).


I have had a plot open for more than a week it opened last week on Wednesday and it’s now Thursday of next week so plots can stay open for a long time for me lol


----------



## Snowifer

I've heard that a plot can stay empty for a few days, but the safest way is to fill the plot the same day. You can TT to stay in the same day to keep the plot empty.


----------



## Tiffany

The very first villager that moved the plot stayed open for days(until i moved in a camper). This was before i had been to any other islands or had anyone come to mine. after that empty plots were always filled the next day and always a voided villager. I do wonder if the plot would stay open longer if we didn't have any voided villagers to be dumped on us.


----------



## Miss Misty

Tiffany said:


> The very first villager that moved the plot stayed open for days(until i moved in a camper). This was before i had been to any other islands or had anyone come to mine. after that empty plots were always filled the next day and always a voided villager. I do wonder if the plot would stay open longer if we didn't have any voided villagers to be dumped on us.


It's random. Even if you don't have anyone in your move-in queue, sometimes the game will generate one for you after one day of the plot being empty. You have a better _chance_ of going longer without being assigned a villager if you don't pick up voided villagers, but it's not a guarantee.


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------

